# Primo avvio.... [RISOLTO]

## linuxsystem.info

Altro problemino....   :Laughing: 

Terminata l'installazione a metà boot mi trovo la scritta:

VFS: Cannot open root device "hde4" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please appen a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

qualche suggerimento???   :Confused: Last edited by linuxsystem.info on Sun May 09, 2004 8:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## primero.gentoo

Che File System hai usato per la partizione di root ? e lo hai compilato nel kernel direttamente e non come modulo?

Spesso questo avviene quando si usa reiserfs per la root e Genkernel per la compilazione del kernel visto che quest'ultimo non compila il supporto per il reiser direttamente nel kernel ma lo compila come modulo.

altrimenti, sei sicuro delle impostazioni del tuo boot loader? 

Ciao

----------

## linuxsystem.info

ho usato l'ext3, compilato nel kernel NON come modulo.....

e non ho usato genkernel.....

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo fstab e grub.conf

----------

## linuxsystem.info

GRUB

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.5 root=/dev/hde4

title= Winzozz

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

FSTAB

/dev/hde2                       /boot             ext2     noauto,noatime        1 1

/dev/hde4                       /                   ext3     noatime                   0 1

/dev/hde3                       none             swap    sw                           0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0       /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro                 0 0

none                              /proc             proc     defaults                    0 0 

none                              /proc/bus/usb usbfs    defaults                   0 0

----------

## randomaze

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> e lo hai compilato nel kernel direttamente e non come modulo?
> 
> 

 

Stessa domanda per il controller Serial ATA (dato che ti riferisci ad hde presumo tu stia usando un serial ATA).

A tal proposito prova anche a fare una ricerca nel forum mettendo i dati del tuo controller...

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Si, ho compilato anche il supporto per il controller Silicon Serial Ata...

..... provo a cercare un po.....

 :Confused: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *primero.gentoo wrote:*   e lo hai compilato nel kernel direttamente e non come modulo?
> 
>  
> 
> Stessa domanda per il controller Serial ATA (dato che ti riferisci ad hde presumo tu stia usando un serial ATA).
> ...

 

Qui faccio una domanda io sul Serial ATA. Visto che viene identificato come hde invece che hda nel grub non dovrei usare (hd4,X) .... ??

Questa e' solo una domanda per eliminare un po' della mia ignoranza  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Mi hai fatto venire un bel dubbio....    :Confused: 

Però se così fosse non partirebbe nemmeno Winzozz....anche quello è sulla prima partizione dell'hde....... (hd0,0)

....   :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

Ho avuto lo stesso problema....

durante il liveCD l'hd viene visto come hde...

ma dopo l'installazione viene trasformato in sda, perchè scsi.

modifica tutte le tue voci, in grub in fstab con sda e vedrai che funziona tutto...

Cia

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Scusami ma non sono d'accordo... con la release 2004.0, sia in installazione che dopo il primo disco sata è rimasto hde, il secondo hdg. Non so, forse nella 2004.1 è stata fatta questa distinzione.... ma non potrebbe essere un problema di kernel????

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blackfede

No escluderei il kernel, qui è proprio un problema di partizioni. Può essere un problema di kernel quando il FS della partizione su cui monti root non è compilato staticamente...

----------

## primero.gentoo

Non vorrei dire una grassa cavolata ma il fatto che venga identificato come hde o sda non dipende dall'implementazione hardware del SATA?

Non sono riuscito a trovare il link di dove l'avevo letto ma mi sembrava di aver capito una cosa del genere ... 

possibile?

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Non so.... adesso sto provando a riformattare tutto   :Laughing: 

.....spero che la cosa di risolva, eventualmente provo con la sostituzione di sda a hde, ma non credo sia quello il problema....

intanto Thanks!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *linuxsystem.info wrote:*   

>  ma non potrebbe essere un problema di kernel????
> 
> 

 

Molto probabile. Non puoi confrontare i files di configurazione del kernel che hai usato?

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Ok.Come prevedevo.Ho riformattato tutto esattamente come la prima volta, l'unica cosa che ho fatto di diverso è stato non impostare nessuna variabile USE all'interno del make.conf prima della compilazione del kernel...e adesso va tutto!!!!

Grazie a tutti.....  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *linuxsystem.info wrote:*   

> Ok.Come prevedevo.Ho riformattato tutto esattamente come la prima volta, l'unica cosa che ho fatto di diverso è stato non impostare nessuna variabile USE all'interno del make.conf prima della compilazione del kernel...e adesso va tutto!!!!
> 
> 

 

Ma le USE non influenzano la compilazione del kernel... (a meno che non le usi genkernel).

BTW che USE avevi impostato?

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Non ho usato genkernel, e le USE che ho utilizzato erano mirate all'ottimizzazione di Gnome e di Xfree una volta configurato il pc. Eppure è l'unica cosa che è cambiata da prima....

.... non centra niente???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *linuxsystem.info wrote:*   

> .... non centra niente???  

 

No  :Razz: 

Le USE vengono utilizzate da emerge per decidere quale supporto opzionale installare.

La compilazione del kernel é un operazione indipendente da emerge.

----------

